# Bund Style Leather Straps



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just bought a load of these at a bargain price, in 18, 20 & 22mm

Just put a black one on my Seiko 5 and it looks great.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/store/product/176-bund-style-leather-cuff-strap/&do=embed


----------



## Watchgrocer (Sep 3, 2018)

Comfort when you put on your wrist?


----------

